# Five Christmas Tunes - tutorials



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Several vids that may help you add some Christmas tunes to your set list...

Come All Ye - beginner to intermediate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUsACGDoqt0

What Child - beginner to intermediate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPi8HnYdW5E

First Noel - intermedate open G tuning/used to accompany vocal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47NfZMSGdGs

White Christmas - intermediate chord melody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8v8aWYDkJY

The Xmas Song - intermediate chord melody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa5sLs4sGQ4


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Dale!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you checking this out....hope you have a great season!

dale


----------

